# Melandri:"Ho preso il covid per non vaccinarmi".



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Faceva meglio a stare zitto e non dire nulla. Ora lo arano.


----------



## Viulento (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Faceva meglio a stare zitto e non diro nulla. Ora lo arano.


Conferma il livello cerebrale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


Si commenta da se. Vergognoso. Uno sputo in faccia a tutti quelli che se lo sono presi loro malgrado e ci hanno lasciato le penne.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


Sarà crocefisso al Mugello. 
Curva melandri in suo onore.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Gennaio 2022)

povero macio non sarà piu invitato nelle trasmissioni.
Una volta l'ho incontrato in pista con la moglie, che cavallona ragazzi


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".



Questo non ha capito come funziona.

1) sei sano
2) ti vaccini, con il vaccino vecchia versione
3a) prendi il Covid nuova versione (ma forse anche la vecchia)
3b) se non prendi il Covid, fatti vedere perché sei un pericolo ambulante
4) aspetti il nuovo vaccino, torni a 2)

Qualsiasi altra procedura è classificata no-vax.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Gennaio 2022)

Immagino la felicità dei parenti delle vittime a leggere ste dichiarazioni....


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si commenta da se. Vergognoso. Uno sputo in faccia a tutti quelli che se lo sono presi loro malgrado e ci hanno lasciato le penne.



La vita è la sua. Se ha deciso di rischiare, e di prendersi le responsabilità, non vedo dove sia il problema. Non credo abbia fatto del male a qualcuno.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si commenta da se. Vergognoso. Uno sputo in faccia a tutti quelli che se lo sono presi loro malgrado e ci hanno lasciato le penne.



Cioè, tu proprio non sopporti chi non si ammala di Covid da non vaccinato. Peggio che essere degli scherzi di Natura.

Mah.

Io non ho più parole, guarda. Siete pericolosi.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tra l'altro, con tutto il rispetto per coloro i quali sono morti a causa di questa malattia, per uno che ogni domenica andava a 300 all'ora su una pista da moto (e che rischiava di essere raccolto col cucchiaino) probabilmente il Covid è uno scherzo.


----------



## diavolo (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


Non è mai stato una volpe questo qui.


----------



## Marilson (15 Gennaio 2022)

si andasse a fare una visita cardiologica, magari scopre qualche bella sorpresa come Aubameyang. Non c'e' veramente limite alla stoltezza umana


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cioè, tu proprio non sopporti chi non si ammala di Covid da non vaccinato. Peggio che essere degli scherzi di Natura.
> 
> Mah.
> 
> Io non ho più parole, guarda. Siete pericolosi.


No, non sopporto chi se la va a cercare. 
Quelli si che sono pericolosi, e anche io ho finito da tempo le parole per descriverli.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (15 Gennaio 2022)

Non ho capito perché queste dichiarazioni dovrebbero causare dei rosicamenti, a meno che qualcuno non pensi che prendersi il Covid significhi davvero morire. Per mio nonno di 90 anni forse, e che si vaccini è sacrosanto, ma più scendiamo di età più è ridicolo preoccuparsi.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


non credo sia l'unico, anzi. ci sarà la fila.
la legge è sbagliata perchè lascia questa alternativa.
comunque melandri mi è sempre piaciuto.
non lo critico perchè a questo punto farsi la malattia volontariamente è un'ipotesi da prendere in considerazione, magari non adesso che ci sono gli ospedali murati ma tra 2 mesi.
lui lo fa adesso perchè nel malaugurato e raro caso che la becca male paga e guarisce, mica come noi.
è sbagliato andarlo a dire comunque.


----------



## Prealpi (15 Gennaio 2022)

No la legge è sbagliata perché ti costringe a questo, non voglio entrare nel merito, ma così funziona in questo momento, con questo assurdo green pass o come si chiama ora


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo sia l'unico, anzi. ci sarà la fila.
> la legge è sbagliata perchè lascia questa alternativa.
> comunque melandri mi è sempre piaciuto.
> non lo critico perchè a questo punto farsi la malattia volontariamente è un'ipotesi da prendere in considerazione, magari non adesso che ci sono gli ospedali murati ma tra 2 mesi.
> ...


in che senso è sbagliata ?
lo dice la scienza che i guariti sono immuni almeno per alcuni mesi, li vaccini il giorno dopo lo stesso ?
a quale pro ?
poi i vaccini stanno durando 120 giorni, come detto l'altro giorno da Figiuolo, mentre i guariti sono sei mesi
uno come Melandri si sta proteggendo per due mesi in più...è abbastanza razionale come ragionamento


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


Raccapricciante


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in che senso è sbagliata ?
> lo dice la scienza che i guariti sono immuni almeno per alcuni mesi, li vaccini il giorno dopo lo stesso ?


no ovviamente.
nel senso che queste scelte che han fatto (governo) lasciano aperta questa possibilità, di ammalarsi volontariamente per scampare al pericolosissimo vaccino, che è una pratica dannosa per tutto il sistema. in pratica fomenti i contagi.
bisognava fare diversamente ma non mi addentro, torno a parlare di calcio.


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nel senso che queste scelte che han fatto lasciano aperta questa possibilità, di ammalarsi volontariamente per scampare al pericolosissimo vaccino, che è una pratica dannosa per tutto il sistema. in pratica fomenti i contagi.
> bisognava fare diversamente ma non mi addentro, torno a parlare di calcio.


non si poteva fare niente, andava messo in conto, a meno di andare contro la scienza di governo e contraddirsi
l'obiettivo dovrebbe essere immuni o comunque non andare in ospedale, come ci arrivi non è un problema dello stato


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

*La dovete smettere con questi flame. 

Non lo ripetiamo più. Flame = BAN*


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No, non sopporto chi se la va a cercare.
> Quelli si che sono pericolosi, e anche io ho finito da tempo le parole per descriverli.



Allora spero che sarai altrettanto intransigente con chi pratica sport estremi, con chi parte per l'avventura, e in generale con chi esce di casa perchè è a rischio di beccarsi una punizione di Calhanoglu errante nell'atmosfera.

Sarai contrario all'esplorazione spaziale, ai vigili del fuoco e agli artificieri, che rischiano la vita.

Amico, posso essere d'accordo che non è stato furbo a parlare. Stiamo parlando di uno che semplicemente non si è vaccinato, sembra che abbia messo in pericolo l'intero pianeta. Non sarà un premio Nobel in dovere civico, ma finisce lì.

Il pensiero da te espresso è inaccettabile, di un totalitarismo inconcepibile. E' la completa distruzione di uno degli istinti umani più profondi.

A mio parere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non si poteva fare niente, andava messo in conto, a meno di andare contro la scienza di governo e contraddirsi


c'erano 1000 modi più intelligenti per gestire il tutto per me. le mezze misure non mi piacciono molto.


----------



## Dexter (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


 Non sei il primo ad averci pensato Marco.....a me adesso dura fino a metà luglio il GP


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


Ci sto pensando anch'io, ma per evitare la terza dose fuffa.


----------



## El picinin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Il problema e solo uno e si evince dalle risposte anche qui,sono riusciti a dividere una nazione,e la cosa più brutta che non c'è un motivo valido.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Faceva meglio a stare zitto e non dire nulla. Ora lo arano.


Uno può anche decidere di fare come lui, ci sta.
Ma raccontarlo pubblicamente (ho solo letto l’intervista, non so come si sia espresso “dal vivo”) è di fatto una mezza stupidata dai.
Specie per un personaggio pubblico/mediatico.
Suvvia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Il problema e solo uno e si evince dalle risposte anche qui,sono riusciti a dividere una nazione,e la cosa più brutta che non c'è un motivo valido.



Dividi solo dove c'è terreno fertile. Solo per una minima parte la responsabilità è del governo e dei media, il resto sta tutto ai singoli


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora spero che sarai altrettanto intransigente con chi pratica sport estremi, con chi parte per l'avventura, e in generale con chi esce di casa perchè è a rischio di beccarsi una punizione di Calhanoglu errante nell'atmosfera.
> 
> Sarai contrario all'esplorazione spaziale, ai vigili del fuoco e agli artificieri, che rischiano la vita.
> 
> ...


Chi si va a cercare il covid, pensavo fosse scontato...

Lui con ogni probabilità non avrà problemi, ma il fatto che si sia deliberatamente infettato (e quindi abbia esposto anche i contatti al rischio di ammalarsi e magari stare molto peggio di lui) per me è totalmente inaccettabile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Faceva meglio a stare zitto e non dire nulla. Ora lo arano.


Lo fa apposta per far parlare di sé, sennò chi se lo fila sto ex pilota mediocre?


----------



## El picinin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dividi solo dove c'è terreno fertile. Solo per una minima parte la responsabilità è del governo e dei media, il resto sta tutto ai singoli


Certo,ma se il terreno e fertile tu stato devi cercare di aggregare non disgregare


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


Come hanno fatto in tantissimi. 
Fa bene a esporsi; ovviamente non per sé stesso, ma per tutti coloro che sono stati vessati, per tutti coloro che hanno sofferto e non hanno mai avuto alcuna voce. Lo dovrebbero fare tutti. 

PS Da quando ho ignorato certuni, leggere determinati thread è diventato molto meno fastidioso.


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in che senso è sbagliata ?
> lo dice la scienza che i guariti sono immuni almeno per alcuni mesi, li vaccini il giorno dopo lo stesso ?
> a quale pro ?
> poi i vaccini stanno durando 120 giorni, come detto l'altro giorno da Figiuolo, mentre i guariti sono sei mesi
> uno come Melandri si sta proteggendo per due mesi in più...è abbastanza razionale come ragionamento


Dai su, per favore... per 2 mesi in più di protezione si è preso il covid e qualcuno lo trova razionale? E se si fosse ammalato seriamente? Non era più facile farsi sto vaccino e smetterla di fare la checca isterica con la paura degli aghi o con la paura del grafene? Tanto sono sempre le solite risposte. I no vax son così... diventano tutti medici di colpo. Sanno analizzare con certezza cosa contiene il vaccino, ti fanno discorsi che neanche un dottore con 24 specializzazioni... e poi magari scopri che ripetono parole a caso senza manco capirle solo per averle sentite da qualche sedicente virologo.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (15 Gennaio 2022)

Non ho capito perché queste dichiarazioni dovrebbero causare dei rosicamenti, a meno che qualcuno non pensi che prendersi il Covid significhi davvero morire. Per mio nonno di 90 anni forse, e che si vaccini è sacrosanto, ma più scendiamo di età più è ridicolo preoccuparsi.


----------



## Dexter (15 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Uno può anche decidere di fare come lui, ci sta.
> Ma raccontarlo pubblicamente (ho solo letto l’intervista, non so come si sia espresso “dal vivo”) è di fatto una mezza stupidata dai.
> Specie per un personaggio pubblico/mediatico.
> Suvvia.


Ma su questo siamo tutti d'accordo presumo. Si discute sul metodo in generale


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Uno può anche decidere di fare come lui, ci sta.
> Ma raccontarlo pubblicamente (ho solo letto l’intervista, non so come si sia espresso “dal vivo”) è di fatto una mezza stupidata dai.
> Specie per un personaggio pubblico/mediatico.
> Suvvia.


Ecco bravo hai colto il punto. Calcolando che poi è anche un personaggio pubblico (va beh “pubblico”) ha fatto una super cavolata.


----------



## Butcher (15 Gennaio 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perché queste dichiarazioni dovrebbero causare dei rosicamenti, a meno che qualcuno non pensi che prendersi il Covid significhi davvero morire. Per mio nonno di 90 anni forse, e che si vaccini è sacrosanto, ma più scendiamo di età più è ridicolo preoccuparsi.


Mah, sto vedendo tante persone anziane (vaccinate) e con patologie plurime (alcune anche molto gravi) che lo superano indenni. Quindi credo che la pericolosità sia da rivedere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".



Ho amici in palestra che hanno fatto lo stesso ragionamento e ci ho pensato pure io. Però oggi sono qua a fare la terza dose, aspettando da 1 ora ed ho appena litigato con l'infermiera che c'è qua che non capisce un Azzo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dividi solo dove c'è terreno fertile. Solo per una minima parte la responsabilità è del governo e dei media, il resto sta tutto ai singoli


purtroppo è questo il problema visto che ce n è parecchio di terreno fertile


----------



## Dexter (15 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Dai su, per favore... per 2 mesi in più di protezione si è preso il covid e qualcuno lo trova razionale? E se si fosse ammalato seriamente? Non era più facile farsi sto vaccino e smetterla di fare la checca isterica con la paura degli aghi o con la paura del grafene? Tanto sono sempre le solite risposte. I no vax son così... diventano tutti medici di colpo. Sanno analizzare con certezza cosa contiene il vaccino, ti fanno discorsi che neanche un dottore con 24 specializzazioni... e poi magari scopri che ripetono parole a caso senza manco capirle solo per averle sentite da qualche sedicente virologo.


Ti sfugge che i """novax"""", come li chiami tu, non hanno nessuna paura degli aghi o del grafene (???), visto che la quasi totalità ha due dosi. A breve ci saranno più "novax" che "vax", gente come me che é stata obbligata a fare le due dosi per lavoro e che NON farà un'inutile terza dose. Fatevene una ragione, in Italia over12 sono 8-9 persone SU CENTO con nessuna dose...tutti gli altri si sono semplicemente rotti i co...


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Dai su, per favore... per 2 mesi in più di protezione si è preso il covid e qualcuno lo trova razionale? E se si fosse ammalato seriamente?


c'è un decreto che ti dice che se non sei guarito o vaccinato da tot. mesi non puoi fare tutta una serie di attività, se vuoi continuare a farle o ti trovi in una di quelle due situazioni oppure accetti di essere discriminato.
è del tutto razionale per chi è contro il vaccino e non vuole/può rinunciare a quelle attività scegliere l'altra opzione
ammalarsi seriamente viene messo in preventivo come rischio, così come chi si vaccina mette in preventivo di poter avere problemi


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ti sfugge che i """novax"""", come li chiami tu, non hanno nessuna paura degli aghi o del grafene (???), visto che la quasi totalità ha due dosi. A breve ci saranno più "novax" che "vax", gente come me che é stata obbligata a fare le due dosi per lavoro e che NON farà un'inutile terza dose. Fatevene una ragione, in Italia over12 sono 8-9 persone SU CENTO con nessuna dose...tutti gli altri si sono semplicemente rotti i co...


Nah, semplicemente tu non sei novax! Sennò fidati sapresti benissimo la storiella del "nel vaccino c'è il grafene". Sul fatto che tu come tanti (me compreso) ti sia rotto le palle... sono perfettamente d'accordo! Questo non vuol dire che andrò in giro a farmi contagiare!!


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è un decreto che ti dice che se non sei guarito o vaccinato da tot. mesi non puoi fare tutta una serie di attività, se vuoi continuare a farle o ti trovi in una di quelle due situazioni oppure accetti di essere discriminato.
> è del tutto razionale per chi è contro il vaccino e non vuole/può rinunciare a quelle attività scegliere l'altra opzione
> ammalarsi seriamente viene messo in preventivo come rischio, così come chi si vaccina mette in preventivo di poter avere problemi


C'è un decreto e tutti lo conosciamo. Siamo tutti d'accordo che non sia granché sto decreto e penso la gran parte di noi sia concorde nel ritenere sbagliato l'obbligo vaccinale. Per me come per tanti il vaccino doveva essere una scelta e così non è stato.
Da qua a cercare di prendersi il covid con tanto di dichiarazione "non è stato facile contagiarmi"... ce ne passa. Spicca per intelligenza uno che fa una roba del genere? Bah ...


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> C'è un decreto e tutti lo conosciamo. Siamo tutti d'accordo che non sia granché sto decreto e penso la gran parte di noi sia concorde nel ritenere sbagliato l'obbligo vaccinale. Per me come per tanti il vaccino doveva essere una scelta e così non è stato.
> Da qua a cercare di prendersi il covid con tanto di dichiarazione "non è stato facile contagiarmi"... ce ne passa. Spicca per intelligenza uno che fa una roba del genere? Bah ...


l'ha detto in maniera sciocca, ma non è necessariamente una cosa falsa
tutti noi siamo al corrente di situazioni in cui persone fanno le stesse cose, una si contagia e l'altra no, e ci domandiamo come sia possibile stando accanto.
un giorno avremo contezza di come funziona, magari alcuni sono meno penetrabili di altri

per il resto dipende dalle tue esigenze, non essendo un over50 forse era evitabile almeno per me

comunque penso sarai d'accordo che sia meglio questo "fai da te" rispetto a falsificare gli esiti dei tamponi come altri o peggio i falsi vaccini, rischia su se stesso senza violare la legge


----------



## Marilson (15 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chi si va a cercare il covid, pensavo fosse scontato...
> 
> Lui con ogni probabilità non avrà problemi, ma il fatto che si sia deliberatamente infettato (e quindi abbia esposto anche i contatti al rischio di ammalarsi e magari stare molto peggio di lui) per me è totalmente inaccettabile.



452 c.p.

Epidemia colposa, da 1 a 5 anni di carcere.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


Questo è uno di quei fenomeni che se è andato in ospedale non dovevano curarlo.


----------



## sacchino (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".


Ste mentecatto si è dimenticato di dire che se si fosse ammalato gravemente sarebbe andato rompere i co...ni in ospedale, come se non ce ne fosse già abbastanza.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> 452 c.p.
> 
> Epidemia colposa, da 1 a 5 anni di carcere.



No, dai. Perché camparlo 5 anni, impicchiamolo, ormai il Covid è entrato nella gosdiduzione all'art. 1.

Magari c'hai pure le prove che ha infettato qualcuno.


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Appena ho letto la notizia credevo saremmo stati tutti d'accordo che melandri è un ******* invece vedo che c'è qualcuno che gli dà ragione o addirittura pensa di farsi infettare apposta come lui o l'ha già fatto. Vi ricordo che questa è una malattia incurabile e che se la prendete grave morite da soli e soprattutto si muore soffocati che credo sia una delle morti peggiori. Io conosco una persona che l'ha preso l'anno scorso prima dei vaccini ed è stata in terapia intensiva 2 mesi. Se l'è cavata ma ha perso più del 50% della funzionalità dei polmoni e non le riacquisterà più. Gli basta camminare per 30 metri e ha già il fiatone. E poi non è detto che se uno è giovane e in salute non rischi niente


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'ha detto in maniera sciocca, ma non è necessariamente una cosa falsa
> tutti noi siamo al corrente di situazioni in cui persone fanno le stesse cose, una si contagia e l'altra no, e ci domandiamo come sia possibile stando accanto.
> un giorno avremo contezza di come funziona, magari alcuni sono meno penetrabili di altri
> 
> ...


Concordo ovviamente su quanto hai scritto alla fine. Sul resto... melandri a quanto dice doveva scegliere se vaccinarsi o contrarre il covid. È giovane e non ha problemi di salute. Ci poteva stare la sua scelta? Può anche essere ma non era e non può mai passare l'idea che fosse la scelta migliore. Una persona matura (e ce ne son state tante in Italia) anche se non condivide le scelte politiche e magari diffida anche un po' dei vaccini decide comunque di vaccinarsi e amen. Decidere di andare in giro a cercare di prendere il covid per me è follia. Mi ricorda quando da piccolo il giorno prima di una verifica uscivo mezzo nudo sul balcone nella speranza di prendere l'influenza... tutto bellissimo ma avevo 10 anni...


----------



## __king george__ (15 Gennaio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Appena ho letto la notizia credevo saremmo stati tutti d'accordo che melandri è un ******* invece vedo che c'è qualcuno che gli dà ragione o addirittura pensa di farsi infettare apposta come lui o l'ha già fatto. Vi ricordo che questa è una malattia incurabile e che se la prendete grave morite da soli e soprattutto si muore soffocati che credo sia una delle morti peggiori. Io conosco una persona che l'ha preso l'anno scorso prima dei vaccini ed è stata in terapia intensiva 2 mesi. Se l'è cavata ma ha perso più del 50% della funzionalità dei polmoni e non le riacquisterà più. Gli basta camminare per 30 metri e ha già il fiatone. E poi non è detto che se uno è giovane e in salute non rischi niente


se ne fregano 

finche non tocca a loro se ne sbattono


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".



Melandri non sarà certo ricordato per la sua carriera di pilota perciò cerca visibilità per altro.


----------



## Marilson (15 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, dai. Perché camparlo 5 anni, impicchiamolo, ormai il Covid è entrato nella gosdiduzione all'art. 1.
> 
> Magari c'hai pure le prove che ha infettato qualcuno.



pensa che nel 438 cp si prevede l'ergastolo per epidemia dolosa e prima dell'abolizione era uno dei reati per cui era prevista la pena di morte 

Sto asetticamente riportando quello che dice il diritto, ho gia' espresso la mia opinione sul soggetto, che ritengo semplicemente un povero stolto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ha già ritrattato dicendo che scherzava


----------



## __king george__ (15 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ha già ritrattato dicendo che scherzava


ha capito che è perseguibile legalmente forse

prima non c'era arrivato? oltre che buffone è anche ignorante vedo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ha già ritrattato dicendo che scherzava



Se scherzava è ancora più idiota


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> pensa che nel 438 cp si prevede l'ergastolo per epidemia dolosa e prima dell'abolizione era uno dei reati per cui era prevista la pena di morte
> 
> Sto asetticamente riportando quello che dice il diritto, ho gia' espresso la mia opinione sul soggetto, che ritengo semplicemente un povero stolto


leggi pure cosa sia previsto per chi dà allarmi di sicurezza pubblica rivelatisi fasulli...sai quanta gente in questi due anni verrebbe denunciata se si prendesse alla lettera


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Gennaio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Appena ho letto la notizia credevo saremmo stati tutti d'accordo che melandri è un ******* invece vedo che c'è qualcuno che gli dà ragione o addirittura pensa di farsi infettare apposta come lui o l'ha già fatto. Vi ricordo che questa è *una malattia incurabile* e che se la prendete grave morite da soli e soprattutto si muore soffocati che credo sia una delle morti peggiori. Io conosco una persona che l'ha preso l'anno scorso prima dei vaccini ed è stata in terapia intensiva 2 mesi. Se l'è cavata ma ha perso più del 50% della funzionalità dei polmoni e non le riacquisterà più. Gli basta camminare per 30 metri e ha già il fiatone. E poi non è detto che se uno è giovane e in salute non rischi niente


Sbagliato discussione, non è qui che parliamo di nuovi focolai d'ebola in Africa.

Dai sù, non si può sentir definire il covid, con ormai Omicron predominante, "malattia incurabile".


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ste mentecatto si è dimenticato di dire che se si fosse ammalato gravemente sarebbe andato rompere i co...ni in ospedale, come se non ce ne fosse già abbastanza.


tranquillo che sarebbe passato davanti a tutti coi suoi soldi.
son quelli che lo prendono ad esempio che rischiano di più.


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sbagliato discussione, non è qui che parliamo di nuovi focolai d'ebola in Africa.
> 
> Dai sù, non si può sentir definire il covid, con ormai Omicron predominante, "malattia incurabile".


Perchè tu conosci qualche farmaco che lo curi? Secondo te ci sarebbero ancora 300 morti al giorno se fosse curabile?


----------



## Albijol (15 Gennaio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Perchè tu conosci qualche farmaco che lo curi? Secondo te ci sarebbero ancora 300 morti al giorno se fosse curabile?


La maggior parte dei morti sono da delta, che ancora presente in Italia. L'Omicron è una barzelletta, lo dicono gli studi. Poi migliaia di anziani muoiono di normale influenza ogni anno quindi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Gennaio 2022)

L'unica cosa sbagliata è stata quella di spifferarlo in giro.
Ci sono migliaia di persone che ogni giorno partecipano a covid-party,migliaia di persone finte vaccinate,ma di queste ultime nessuno si preoccupa,perchè l'importante è dare la caccia ai no vacseee.

6 mesi di gp,gg Marco,good job.


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si commenta da se. Vergognoso. Uno sputo in faccia a tutti quelli che se lo sono presi loro malgrado e ci hanno lasciato le penne.


Allo stesso modo, si potrebbe definire il Green Pass e la campagna mediatica pro-vaccini uno sputo in faccia a tutti coloro che si sono fatti il vaccino credendoci e ci hanno lasciato le penne.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Nah, semplicemente tu non sei novax! *Sennò fidati sapresti benissimo la storiella del "nel vaccino c'è il grafene*". Sul fatto che tu come tanti (me compreso) ti sia rotto le palle... sono perfettamente d'accordo! Questo non vuol dire che andrò in giro a farmi contagiare!!


Qua sei cascato in bassissimo proprio, io non ho manco una dose, e non credo minimamente alle favolette 5g, grafene, massoni, semplicemente ho fiducia zero in questo vaccino, e sotto zero in chi vuole inocularlo a forza. E come me altri milioni, quindi la storiella del. Novax=grafene 5g alieni raccontala a qualcun altro


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Appena ho letto la notizia credevo saremmo stati tutti d'accordo che melandri è un ******* invece vedo che c'è qualcuno che gli dà ragione o addirittura pensa di farsi infettare apposta come lui o l'ha già fatto. *Vi ricordo che questa è una malattia incurabile* e che se la prendete grave morite da soli e soprattutto si muore soffocati che credo sia una delle morti peggiori. Io conosco una persona che l'ha preso l'anno scorso prima dei vaccini ed è stata in terapia intensiva 2 mesi. Se l'è cavata ma ha perso più del 50% della funzionalità dei polmoni e non le riacquisterà più. Gli basta camminare per 30 metri e ha già il fiatone. E poi non è detto che se uno è giovane e in salute non rischi niente


Mistificazione della realtà a livelli mai visti, manco travaglio per dio....


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> 452 c.p.
> 
> Epidemia colposa, da 1 a 5 anni di carcere.


Il reato di epidemia colposa è stato commesso da chi ha detto che i vaccinati non si contagiano e non contagiano.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Perchè tu conosci qualche farmaco che lo curi? Secondo te ci sarebbero ancora 300 morti al giorno se fosse curabile?


Tachipirina e vigile attesa, così dicono medici e politici.
A parte le battute di Speranza&Co. il covid è molto meno pericoloso di quel che si racconta, soprattutto per chi è coperto dalle prime 2 dosi senza subire l'isteria collettiva della corsa alla terza dose. Quest'anno ne sto sentono decine se non centinaia di persone che con tutti sti tamponi continuano a risultare positivi e nessuno sta male (massimo 1-2 giorni di febbre), questo dimosrta che in tantissimi casi non serve neppure una "cura" al male, altrimenti ci sarebbero decine di migliaia di morti al giorno.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il reato di epidemia colposa è stato commesso da chi ha detto che i vaccinati non si contagiano e non contagiano.


5 minuti di applausi!


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Gennaio 2022)

quotato per errore


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Qua sei cascato in bassissimo proprio, io non ho manco una dose, e non credo minimamente alle favolette 5g, grafene, massoni, semplicemente ho fiducia zero in questo vaccino, e sotto zero in chi vuole inocularlo a forza. E come me altri milioni, quindi la storiella del. Novax=grafene 5g alieni raccontala a qualcun altro


Spiegami in quale modo sarei caduto in basso...
Conosco tantissimi no vax e ognuno mi ha raccontato la sua "favola". Il grafene per un mesetto andava per la maggiore. 
Arrivavano e mi dicevano: "Ma come? Ti sei vaccinato nonostante si sia scoperto che il vaccino contiente chiaramente grafene? Non hai visto gli studi del Dottor. X Y Z, OGNI VOLTA UN NOME DIVERSO!!
Dopo un mesetto nuova storiella: "Negli ospedali è pieno di vaccinati, non è assolutamente vero che ci siano i novax". Ovviamente i dati erano chiari e non era minimamente vero ma a me onestamente interessa zero. Ti premetto che a me possono dire: non lo faccio perché non voglio e a me va benissim così. Sono per la libera scelta.
Iniziarono poi però a morire (e me ne dispiaccio tantissimo) tanti non vaccinati, alcuni anche abbastanza famosi... e quindi... indovina... nuova storiella!! 
Prima si iniziò con: "ho paura degli aghi, non sopporto la vista del sangue" ma durò pochissimo perché arrivò la nuova moda: "non mi vaccino perché ora è obbligatorio per i 50enni disoccupati!!!".
Insomma... sarò stato sicuramente molto sfortunato e avrò trovato solo gente che non ha avuto semplicemente l'onestà di dirmi "sono c...i miei" e amen ma fidati che le storielle che ho sentito (e da almeno 5 o 6 persone, per via del mio lavoro ne conosco tante) sono quelle e son sempre arrivate "insieme" come una moda.
Nel frattempo la gente moriva, tra cui un mio carissimo amico ancora giovane ma... questo non conta...
Preferivano tutti parlare delle loro storielle. Fin quando non ti tocca non esiste... è questa la società odierna.


----------



## Igor91 (16 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Immagino la felicità dei parenti delle vittime a leggere ste dichiarazioni....



Ho la stessa immagine dei parenti, impressa nella mente, quando hanno letto che il protocollo tachipirina e vigile attesa è non più valido ... dopo che le loro vittime hanno fatto proprio quel protocollo per giorni e giorni, ammalandosi, come ovvio, seriamente più in la.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Faceva meglio a stare zitto e non dire nulla. Ora lo arano.


E vedi te, c’e gente che muore ogni giorno e questo si va ad infettare di proposito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Allo stesso modo, si potrebbe definire il Green Pass e la campagna mediatica pro-vaccini uno sputo in faccia a tutti coloro che si sono fatti il vaccino credendoci e ci hanno lasciato le penne.


Ad oggi potrei sapere di quante persone è stato ACCERTATO il decesso causa vaccino?


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ad oggi potrei sapere di quante persone è stato ACCERTATO il decesso causa vaccino?


Tu mi sai dire su quante persone è stata ACCERTATA la morte per COVID?


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tu mi sai dire su quante persone è stata ACCERTATA la morte per COVID?


Abbiamo una platea di 140.000 decessi per covid accertati circa, ma per correttezza posso scontarti circa 30-40.000 persone che sarebbe più corretto definire morti "con covid" e altri 20.000 circa che sono si morti di covid, ma che potremmo cinicamente dire che sarebbero morti a breve di altro visto che erano alquanto conciati. Ne parlavano qualche settimana fa in TV.
Ci rimangono circa 70-80.000 persone che stavano abbastanza bene prima e che ora non ci sono più. secondo le stime abbiamo evitato circa 30k morti in più con i vaccini, più tutti quelli che non avremmo potuto curare con gli ospedali saturi che sono molti di più.

I dati dei morti da vaccino ACCERTATI invece quali sono?


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tu mi sai dire su quante persone è stata ACCERTATA la morte per COVID?


Tantissimi ultraottantenni, tanti ultrasettantenni, purtroppo parecchi ultrasessantenni, qualche ultracinquantenne. Più che altro, qualcuno sa quanti under40 SENZA patologie pregresse sono morti per covid? Visto che tale categoria é obbligata alla vaccinazione esattamente come le altre, esattamente come il dodicenne che vuole fare nuoto...


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una platea di 140.000 decessi per covid accertati circa, ma per correttezza posso scontarti circa 30-40.000 persone che sarebbe più corretto definire morti "con covid" e altri 20.000 circa che sono si morti di covid, ma che potremmo cinicamente dire che sarebbero morti a breve di altro visto che erano alquanto conciati. Ne parlavano qualche settimana fa in TV.
> Ci rimangono circa 70-80.000 persone che stavano abbastanza bene prima e che ora non ci sono più. secondo le stime abbiamo evitato circa 30k morti in più con i vaccini, più tutti quelli che non avremmo potuto curare con gli ospedali saturi che sono molti di più.
> 
> I dati dei morti da vaccino ACCERTATI invece quali sono?


Sbagliato. Non ci sono mai stati 140.000 casi.
E no, non scontare niente, perché i numeri veri non li hai tu, come non li ho io. Le tue sono solo congetture.
In quel calderone c'è gente che è morta per tutt'altro e a cui hanno fatto tamponi senza autopsie, gente che è morta a causa del paracetamolo + vigile attesa e tanto altro.
Sono dati falsati, la cui falsità è stata ammessa anche dagli organi di Stato (Avvocatura dello Stato) e da gente come Bassetti, che di sicuro non è un novax. Non da Sam di MilanWorld.

E anche sul vaccino è la stessa cosa.
Non ci sono dati affidabili.

Ci sono morti da vaccino? Sì.
Quanti realmente essi siano, non è dato saperlo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Spiegami in quale modo sarei caduto in basso...
> Conosco tantissimi no vax e ognuno mi ha raccontato la sua "favola". Il grafene per un mesetto andava per la maggiore.
> Arrivavano e mi dicevano: "Ma come? Ti sei vaccinato nonostante si sia scoperto che il vaccino contiente chiaramente grafene? Non hai visto gli studi del Dottor. X Y Z, OGNI VOLTA UN NOME DIVERSO!!
> Dopo un mesetto nuova storiella: "Negli ospedali è pieno di vaccinati, non è assolutamente vero che ci siano i novax". Ovviamente i dati erano chiari e non era minimamente vero ma a me onestamente interessa zero. Ti premetto che a me possono dire: non lo faccio perché non voglio e a me va benissim così. Sono per la libera scelta.
> ...


Caduto in basso perchè dopo tanti tuoi post sensati e costruttivi sei caduto nel qualunquismo generale, anch'io conosco gente cosi, ti tirano fuori Soros, 5g, massoni, i Rothschild, il microchip e ultima sua perla un segnale bluetooth emesso dalle siringhe contenenti i vaccini. Teorie fantasiose a dir poco, ci arrivo pure io a capirlo. Dal mio canto ho perso fiducia praticamente in tutte le istituzioni, nelle virostar, nella politica, e anche nel cittadino comune.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sbagliato. Non ci sono mai stati 140.000 casi.
> E no, non scontare niente, perché i numeri veri non li hai tu, come non li ho io. Le tue sono solo congetture.
> In quel calderone c'è gente che è morta per tutt'altro e a cui hanno fatto tamponi senza autopsie, gente che è morta a causa del paracetamolo + vigile attesa e tanto altro.
> Sono dati falsati, la cui falsità è stata ammessa anche dagli organi di Stato (Avvocatura dello Stato) e da gente come Bassetti, che di sicuro non è un novax. Non da Sam di MilanWorld.
> ...


Che siano dati "gonfiati" da un certo tipo di conteggio non è in discussione.
Ma fatto sta che in moltissimi erano in salute e sono morti.
Non capisco precisamente dove tu voglia arrivare con questo ragionamento comunque. 
Che il vaccino è ugualmente pericoloso rispetto al covid?


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che siano dati "gonfiati" da un certo tipo di conteggio non è in discussione.
> Ma fatto sta che in moltissimi erano in salute e sono morti.
> Non capisco precisamente dove tu voglia arrivare con questo ragionamento comunque.
> Che il vaccino è ugualmente pericoloso rispetto al covid?


Il punto è che non sappiamo quanti siano realmente, perché l'unica cosa certa in questa storia è che le istituzioni si sono dimostrate inaffidabili.
Quindi possiamo tirar fuori tutte le numeriche che vogliamo, ma rimane il fatto che ad oggi ci sono stati ragazzi che potenzialmente avrebbero avuto tutta la vita davanti che sono finiti nelle bare, per una campagna vaccinale gestita da criminali, a cui hanno somministrato vaccini senza nemmeno sapere cosa potessero causare, e senza quindi una analisi approfondita della compatibilità con il soggetto.
L'unica cosa sulla quale si potrebbe disquisire è solo se ci sia stata o meno l'intenzionalità nel gestire tutto così.

EDIT (aggiungo):
Detto ciò: il vaccino ad oggi è pericoloso come il COVID.
In entrambi i casi le reazioni avverse letali sono una ridotta percentuale, ma rimane un punto: il COVID non è detto che io lo prenda. Il vaccino sono obbligato.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che siano dati "gonfiati" da un certo tipo di conteggio non è in discussione.
> Ma fatto sta che in moltissimi erano in salute e sono morti.
> Non capisco precisamente dove tu voglia arrivare con questo ragionamento comunque.
> Che il vaccino è ugualmente pericoloso rispetto al covid?


 Una domanda: se il morto medio da covid ha 82 anni e 3,7 patologie pregresse è da considerarsi in salute?

Questi sono numeri reali aggiornati ad ottobre 2021. Nessuno mette in discussione i benefici del vaccino per certe fasce d'età, per altre è giusto avere dubbi, per altre ancora (fascia 5-11 anni) non ha senso proporne l'inoculazione visto che non si hanno dati sufficienti e per i giovanissimi la malattia è meno pericolosa dell'influenza stagionale.


----------



## Marilson (16 Gennaio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il reato di epidemia colposa è stato commesso da chi ha detto che i vaccinati non si contagiano e non contagiano.


sono parzialmente d'accordo


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il punto è che non sappiamo quanti siano realmente, perché l'unica cosa certa in questa storia è che le istituzioni si sono dimostrate inaffidabili.
> Quindi possiamo tirar fuori tutte le numeriche che vogliamo, ma rimane il fatto che ad oggi ci sono stati ragazzi che potenzialmente avrebbero avuto tutta la vita davanti che sono finiti nelle bare, per una campagna vaccinale gestita da criminali, a cui hanno somministrato vaccini senza nemmeno sapere cosa potessero causare, e senza quindi una analisi approfondita della compatibilità con il soggetto.
> L'unica cosa sulla quale si potrebbe disquisire è solo se ci sia stata o meno l'intenzionalità nel gestire tutto così.
> 
> ...


Questa è una grossa inesattezza, suffragata da moltissimi dati affidabili e studi in revisione peer to peer pubblicati dalle più grandi riviste scientifiche del mondo.
Non c'è molto altro da dire, la scienza (per fortuna) non è democratica.
Mi sembra comunque un discorso che ha ben poco senso approfondire viste le premesse, ognuno si tenga la propria idea e bona.


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Questa è una grossa inesattezza, suffragata da moltissimi dati affidabili e studi in revisione peer to peer pubblicati dalle più grandi riviste scientifiche del mondo*.
> Non c'è molto altro da dire, la scienza (per fortuna) non è democratica.
> Mi sembra comunque un discorso che ha ben poco senso approfondire viste le premesse, ognuno si tenga la propria idea e bona.


Vaglielo a dire ai diciottenni e agli altri ragazzi che ci sono rimasti secchi, perché quel farmaco è stato approvato in via emergenziale con un campione di test ridotto.
La singola persona se ne frega dei numeri, perché guarda una sola situazione: quella in cui deve scegliere se valutare *personalmente* il rischio contagio di una malattia scarsamente mortale, o scegliere "volontariamente" di assumersi la responsabilità di prendere un farmaco su cui non vi è nessun accertamento sulla compatibilità del soggetto.

Ad una signora puoi citare tutti gli studi di questo mondo, ma se non sai nemmeno risponderle se la sua patologia è compatibile o meno con il vaccino (e la lista di effetti collaterali è andata riempendosi DOPO l'inizio della campagna vaccinale, non prima) quegli studi valgono zero.
QUESTO non riuscite a capire, ed è per questo che senza alcun vincolo vaccinale (Green Pass o obbligo che sia), ad oggi non sareste arrivati nemmeno alla metà della popolazione vaccinata.

Il medico della DEA a mia madre, allergica ad alcuni principi attivi (sulla carta non quelli del vaccino anti-COVID) ma che ha sviluppato una intolleranza generalizzata sui farmaci al punto che il medico di base non sa più cosa prescriverle, non si è voluto assumere la responsabilità di farla vaccinare. Le ha detto: si copra bene e vada via di qui, io non mi assumo la responsabilità. (Anche se non gli avrebbero fatto niente, visto lo scudo sulla campagna vaccinale)
Tu ci racconterai che stando a qualche studio pagato dagli stessi che hanno interesse a venderti il farmaco, quel vaccino era sicuro. Ma il punto vero è che *NON PUOI* saperlo, perché il trial del farmaco è ancora in corso e lo sarà per altri due anni.
Se mia madre avesse fatto il vaccino, oggi avrebbe anche potuto rischiare di non essere più qui, o di sviluppare altre patologie.

In quel caso, cosa avresti fatto o detto? Che può succedere? No, non DEVE succedere, perché se io sono uno con i reni che non funzionano anche i muri sanno che l'Aspirina non la si deve prendere, perché è scritto in un cavolo di foglietto illustrativo.
Quando invece il foglietto illustrativo è bianco con la nota "iniettatevelo e poi diteci cosa succede, però non ci assumiamo responsabilità" stai scaricando l'onere sulle persone. Un testa o croce con la vita degli altri.


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Caduto in basso perchè dopo tanti tuoi post sensati e costruttivi sei caduto nel qualunquismo generale, anch'io conosco gente cosi, ti tirano fuori Soros, 5g, massoni, i Rothschild, il microchip e ultima sua perla un segnale bluetooth emesso dalle siringhe contenenti i vaccini. Teorie fantasiose a dir poco, ci arrivo pure io a capirlo. Dal mio canto ho perso fiducia praticamente in tutte le istituzioni, nelle virostar, nella politica, e anche nel cittadino comune.


Penso tu abbia ragione. Prima riuscivo ad essere più oggettivo, negli ultimi tempi ho visto troppe persone salutare questo mondo, una delle quali, anche se era un testone no vax, era proprio un brav'uomo e mi è spiaciuto tantissimo vedere moglie e 2 figli piccoli in lacrime al suo funerale.
Poi cosa volete che vi dica... arriverà (perché tanto è così) qualcuno a dirmi che magari sarebbe successo lo stesso anche se si fosse vaccinato ma boh ... non lo so. Per me è stata comunque una follia decidere di non vaccinarsi sapendo cosa rischiava di perdere/lasciare. Glielo avevo detto 340 volte ma non c'è stato verso, non mi ha mai ascoltato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Vaglielo a dire ai diciottenni e agli altri ragazzi che ci sono rimasti secchi*, perché quel farmaco è stato approvato in via emergenziale con un campione di test ridotto.
> La singola persona se ne frega dei numeri, perché guarda una sola situazione: quella in cui deve scegliere se valutare *personalmente* il rischio contagio di una malattia scarsamente mortale, o scegliere "volontariamente" di assumersi la responsabilità di prendere un farmaco su cui non vi è nessun accertamento sulla compatibilità del soggetto.
> 
> Ad una signora puoi citare tutti gli studi di questo mondo, ma se non sai nemmeno risponderle se la sua patologia è compatibile o meno con il vaccino (e la lista di effetti collaterali è andata riempendosi DOPO l'inizio della campagna vaccinale, non prima) quegli studi valgono zero.
> ...


Ma chi??? Ma quali???
Il nesso causale tra morti e vaccino va provato!
Non è che se ti viene un infarto 3 giorni dopo il vaccino vuol dire automaticamente che è colpa del vaccino, va provato da un'autopsia e di casi a riguardo non ne ricordo, e se ci sono si tratta davvero di roba che si conta sulle dita di una mano e che è dovuta a dati errati forniti dal paziente durante l'anamnesi (vedi la ragazza che prendeva la pillola e aveva allergie e non l'aveva detto).
Se (ipoteticamente) un giorno vaccinassimo contemporaneamente l'intera popolazione italiana, quei 1.000 morti al giorno standard (sparo il numero, non so quanti morti ogni giorni ci siano in media in italia) diventerebbero morti da vaccino?


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma chi??? Ma quali???
> Il nesso causale tra morti e vaccino va provato!
> Non è che se ti viene un infarto 3 giorni dopo il vaccino vuol dire automaticamente che è colpa del vaccino, va provato da un'autopsia e di casi a riguardo non ne ricordo, e se ci sono si tratta davvero di roba che si conta sulle dita di una mano e che è dovuta a dati errati forniti dal paziente durante l'anamnesi (vedi la ragazza che prendeva la pillola e aveva allergie e non l'aveva detto).
> Se (ipoteticamente) un giorno vaccinassimo contemporaneamente l'intera popolazione italiana, quei 1.000 morti al giorno standard (sparo il numero, non so quanti morti ogni giorni ci siano in media in italia) diventerebbero morti da vaccino?


Eh certo, persone che hanno vissuto per 20-25 anni, passando raffreddori, influenze ecc. e che CASO VUOLE, dopo aver fatto il vaccino, si sono ritrovati con trombi da amputazione, morti e patologie che prima non avevano.
Ma non c'è correlazione perché GLI STESSI che hanno lo scudo vaccinale e GLI STESSI che spingono a fare vaccini anche quando la variante è nota per bucarli, hanno detto di no.

Gli STESSI che ricordiamolo:
1) hanno mentito sulla non contagiosità del virus per i vaccinati (e lo hanno ammesso)
2) hanno mentito sui numeri (e lo hanno ammesso)
3) hanno volutamente ingigantito l'allarme di morte (e anche questo è stato, seppur indirettamente, ammesso) mostrando video di gente dalla Cina che cadeva per terra improvvisamente, dando la colpa al COVID.
4) gli stessi che hanno dichiarato morti da covid qualunque decesso, con tamponi post-mortem e SENZA autopsie
5) hanno mentito sulla durata della protezione

Facilissimo da provare con queste premesse, non credi?


----------



## Walker (16 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 5 minuti di applausi!


Ma...non erano 90/92...come da fantozziana memoria?


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Eh certo, persone che hanno vissuto per 20-25 anni, passando raffreddori, influenze ecc. e che CASO VUOLE, dopo aver fatto il vaccino, si sono ritrovati con trombi da amputazione, morti e patologie che prima non avevano.
> Ma non c'è correlazione perché GLI STESSI che hanno lo scudo vaccinale e GLI STESSI che spingono a fare vaccini anche quando la variante è nota per bucarli, hanno detto di no.
> 
> Gli STESSI che ricordiamolo:
> ...


Senza dati alla mano che provino quanto affermi, restano congetture che non aggiungono nulla al discorso.
Dati, dati, dati. Prove. Il resto è noia!


----------



## Devil man (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No, non sopporto chi se la va a cercare.
> Quelli si che sono pericolosi, e anche io ho finito da tempo le parole per descriverli.


Io invece non sopporto chi sostiene il pass nazista per poter lavorare.. e poi guarda che è stato il governo a spingere le persone al limite... e fargli desiderare fortemente di ammalarsi... non è vita questa.

*PURE AMNESTY INTERNATIONAL* che si dovrebbero occupare di paesi dove ci sono bambine stuprate. Dell’Etiopia con le vittime di violenze. Del Africa, dove si impiegano i bambini soldato. *Hanno FATTO* un lungo comunicato il 14 gennaio dove, *sollecita l’Italia a rispettare i diritti umani*, a non prolungare lo stato di emergenza oltre il 31 marzo, a prevedere un termine per il Green Pass, e a non discriminare i cittadini consentendo in ogni caso il lavoro e l’uso dei mezzi di trasporto.

*Mai pensato che l'Italia finisse sui riflettori di Amnesty International per la violazione dei diritti umani! ma questo governo dei migliori ha ottenuto anche questo record!





*


----------



## Devil man (16 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> 452 c.p.
> 
> Epidemia colposa, da 1 a 5 anni di carcere.


Figa che ne sai come Melandri se la sia preso il contagio... forse si stava limonando la compagna che è contagiata?? è vietato dalla legge? uno è libero di fare quel cavolo che gli pare con la propria vita... senza star a rinfacciare le morti di Bergamo.. e che pizza..


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io invece non sopporto chi sostiene il *pass nazista* per poter lavorare.. e poi guarda che è stato il governo a spingere le persone al limite... e fargli desiderare fortemente di ammalarsi... non è vita questa.
> 
> *PURE AMNESTY INTERNATIONAL* che si dovrebbero occupare di paesi dove ci sono bambine stuprate. Dell’Etiopia con le vittime di violenze. Del Africa, dove si impiegano i bambini soldato. *Hanno FATTO* un lungo comunicato il 14 gennaio dove, *sollecita l’Italia a rispettare i diritti umani*, a non prolungare lo stato di emergenza oltre il 31 marzo, a prevedere un termine per il Green Pass, e a non discriminare i cittadini consentendo in ogni caso il lavoro e l’uso dei mezzi di trasporto.
> 
> ...


Parlare di pass nazista è un ulteriore schiaffo a milioni di vittime del nazismo, quello vero.
Tra cui, manco a dirlo, anche miei familiari (e di molti altri qui temo)
Comunque non risponderò oltre ad altre provocazioni


----------



## Devil man (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Parlare di pass nazista è un ulteriore schiaffo a milioni di vittime del nazismo, quello vero.
> Tra cui, manco a dirlo, anche miei familiari (e di molti altri qui temo)
> Comunque non risponderò oltre ad altre provocazioni



Mi spiace ma l'esempio di pass nazista ci sta alla perfezione se molti lo citano come esempio è perché discriminizza una popolazione a favore di un altra e di sanitario non ha niente è un pass politico nazista, punto.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sbagliato discussione, non è qui che parliamo di nuovi focolai d'ebola in Africa.
> 
> Dai sù, non si può sentir definire il covid, con ormai Omicron predominante, "malattia incurabile".


Malattia incurabile con il 95% e passa di sopravvivenza 
Questa è roba peggiore del 5g nel vaccino


----------



## hakaishin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma chi??? Ma quali???
> Il nesso causale tra morti e vaccino va provato!
> Non è che se ti viene un infarto 3 giorni dopo il vaccino vuol dire automaticamente che è colpa del vaccino, va provato da un'autopsia e di casi a riguardo non ne ricordo, e se ci sono si tratta davvero di roba che si conta sulle dita di una mano e che è dovuta a dati errati forniti dal paziente durante l'anamnesi (vedi la ragazza che prendeva la pillola e aveva allergie e non l'aveva detto).
> Se (ipoteticamente) un giorno vaccinassimo contemporaneamente l'intera popolazione italiana, quei 1.000 morti al giorno standard (sparo il numero, non so quanti morti ogni giorni ci siano in media in italia) diventerebbero morti da vaccino?


Vero. Lo stesso vale esattamente per il covid però


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vero. Lo stesso vale esattamente per il covid però


Li è piu facile: se in seguito all'infezione si sviluppa polmonite interstiziale bilaterale e il paziente muore a causa di quella, o finisce intubato e muore a causa dell'inufficienza generalizzata degli organi fiaccati dal virus, allora è morto di covid.
Il copione di chi muore di covid è quasi sempre lo stesso.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Li è piu facile: se in seguito all'infezione si sviluppa polmonite interstiziale bilaterale e il paziente muore a causa di quella, o finisce intubato e muore a causa dell'inufficienza generalizzata degli organi fiaccati dal virus, allora è morto di covid.
> Il copione di chi muore di covid è quasi sempre lo stesso.


Non sempre non tutti.
I dati sui morti di covid, sono completamente sballati. Spesso non c’è correlazione tra morti e covid


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Senza dati alla mano che provino quanto affermi, restano congetture che non aggiungono nulla al discorso.
> Dati, dati, dati. Prove. Il resto è noia!


I dati non esistono, come quelli delle vittime del COVID.
Rimangono solo i morti, e che ti piaccia o meno, quelli rimangono.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I dati non esistono, come quelli delle vittime del COVID.
> Rimangono solo i morti, e che ti piaccia o meno, quelli rimangono.


Esatto. Piaccia o no, è cosi


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2022)

Io conosco personalmente ben due casi di peritonite in seguito alla vaccinazione, un 17enne figlio di un mio cliente, che é stato in ospedale parecchi giorni e devo chiedere al babbo la situazione, ed un altro figlio di conoscenti, ragazzo di 20 anni che fortunatamente pare stia bene... Vi parlo di problemi che insorgono 24-72h la dose. 
Potrei aggiungere, ma per gli scienziati sarà casuale, un trombo al pene ad un amico 28enne post Johnson dose unica, circa un mese dopo la pozione. Ma essendo passato parecchio tempo, diciamo che é stata una casualità (lo dice lui stesso, si-vax convinto).
Non voglio allarmare nessuno ma é semplicemente per dire che IO, che ho gli stessi 3 amici da decenni, che conosco e frequento pochissime persone, sono a conoscenza di 2 barra 3 casi avversi da vaccino. Ma un po' tutti a quanto pare. 
Però : ehehehehe i dati... praticamente se non muor.i, la tua problematica si va a fare benedire e non rientra in nessun database.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ah comunque questa è la tipa (Manuela Raffaetà fiha spaziale) di Melandri... Immagino che sarà molto distrutto per le critiche che sta ricevendo


----------



## KingSheva (16 Gennaio 2022)

Non mi stupisco, molti bidosati per evitare la terza dose stanno organizzano dei veri covid party


----------



## KingSheva (16 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Figa che ne sai come Melandri se la sia preso il contagio... forse si stava limonando la compagna che è contagiata?? è vietato dalla legge? uno è libero di fare quel cavolo che gli pare con la propria vita... senza star a rinfacciare le morti di Bergamo.. e che pizza..


Come se fosse colpa di Melandri se a Bergamo sono morte tante persone in quel periodo nero


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Parlare di pass nazista è un ulteriore schiaffo a milioni di vittime del nazismo, quello vero.
> Tra cui, manco a dirlo, anche miei familiari (e di molti altri qui temo)
> Comunque non risponderò oltre ad altre provocazioni


Le provocazioni a volte si vedono dove si vogliono vedere.
Lockdown è l'inglesizzazione faiga di segregazione, bisognerebbe sentirsi offesi anche da questo.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex pilota Marco Melandri intervistato da MOW fa una rivelazione che con tutta probabilità scatenerà una shitshorm da parte dei media del padronato:" "Ho preso il virus, perché ho cercato di prenderlo e, al contrario di molti vaccinati, per contagiarmi ho fatto una fatica tremenda. L'ho fatto apposta, per poter essere in regola almeno per qualche mese e non è stato nemmeno facile. Mi sono dovuto contagiare per necessità, dovendo lavorare e non considerando il vaccino un'alternativa valida. Chi prende la malattia è molto più protetto dopo.Io sono risultato positivo senza nemmeno accorgermi di avere qualcosa. Mia figlia non è risultata neanche positiva. Io non ho niente contro i vaccinati, come chiaramente non ho nulla contro i non vaccinati. Io sono contro le violazioni della libertà".



Bah, per carità ognuno fa le sue scelte ma prendere il Covid (apposta) da non vaccinato mi pare evidente sia statisticamente più rischioso che prenderlo dopo una, due o tre dosi.
Già questo fa capire come funziona la testa di questo genio.


----------

